# yellow tang stressed?????



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

just put the tang in sunday he was doing fine now his sides has a white stripe read that when that goes white stripe they are stressed???? he swims fine water is fine not scared of anything in the tank there are hiding spots for him to hide in live rock. I dont know all the other fish are fine.


72 gallon corner bowfront fish only tank

2 clown fish nemos 
1 dragon goby
1 valentini puffer
1 yellow tang

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

never mind just answered my own ? when sleeping it will get a white sripe on sides. i just turned kitchen lights on looked in there and that is the way he was. like that this morning also....so iwill see about tommorrow


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi.
Sometimes the stripe will be white with a brown blob around it this is wen the tang is very stressed, Juvenile yellow tangs seem to have a faint yellow stripe even when there not stressed.

I like to add:
To combat shocking my yellow tang in the morning with bright lights, I setup 2 night lights that come on ten minutes apart before the daylights come on using timers. seems to work for my tang


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont know if that was the problem or not. i think he is retarded i will run right into the glass. he still has the white stripes going on. i was thinking he was blind but you put your hand in front of the glass he swims away. so i dont know maybe it is just the new friends and stuff


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Its common for wild caught fish to act a little crazy when there new to being in a captive environment, Ive had 2 yellow tangs now and both of them did the zooming up and down the glass like a fish on fire routine, And both of them got marine white spot in the first week of having them.. despite doing everything possible to reduce stressing them out, That had to be cured with hypo salinity.. You should keep an eye out for that aswell.
Given time these fish are a joy and well worth the work involved... Good luck


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

he is alot better now. i think he knows there is glass there and not to run into it.


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Good to hear. all the best with your tang ;-)


----------

